# Forum > News > Trade Support > Middleman Services > [Selling] ███ KENNY BLACK`S DIABLO III OFFICIAL MIDDLEMAN SERVlCES ███

## kenny_black04

*#Thread closed, not providing anymore middleman services for now !*

----------

